# Angeln in Griechenland



## Mittelmeernik (6. November 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich möchte mich mal ein bißchen über die Meeresangelei in Griechenland informieren.Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben (z.B. Welche Fische gibt es zu fangen) ach ja ich fahre nach Skopelos oder Skiathos |wavey:

Bitte möglichst schnell viele antworten


----------



## Mittelmeernik (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland*

Ich bitte um antworten


----------



## Promachos (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland*

Hallo!

Ich hab grad irgendwo gelesen, dass es Taucher gibt, die dort Meerforellen gesehen haben wollen|bigeyes.
Im Ernst: Schau dir doch einfach die Speisekarte von Restaurants in Hellas an und du weißt, welche Fische dort zu erwarten sind.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Mittelmeernik (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland*

Danke für die antwort werd ich machen. Ich bitte weiter um antworten.


----------



## Mittelmeernik (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland*

ach kommt ich brauch infos#d


----------



## Greece (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland*

Hi Mittelmeernik

ich fahre jedes Jahr nach Volos dass ist ganz in der Nähe von dir.
Man fängt am besten mit Muschelfleisch in Hafeneinfahrten kleine Fische. Was auch gut klappt ist einfach mal ein bisschen Brot an den Haken zu machen und abzuwarten. Um was größeres an den Haken zu bekommen kannst du es mal mit Kalamari Stücken probieren.
Die wirfst du am besten an Felsen o. anderes. Dort fängst du Wolfsbarsch und Goldmakrelen.
 Ich haffe du bist noch nicht im Urlaub.
VG Greece


----------



## glavoc (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland*

Ahoi,
also unter Goooogl* findest du genug Hinweise...

Grundsätzlich fängt Mensch am meisten/größten mit dem Boot. Du wirst sehen, das die meisten Einheimischen (fast) nur mit Boot fischen...
Dort benutzt man dann eine Paternostermontage, meist an Handleine...Vorsicht: nur ganz kurz auf den Grund lassen, anschl. sofort wieder etwas hoch - Denn: Der Boden/Grund ist meist extrem Hängerträchtig!!(ab und zu halt nicht..).
Oder es wird geschleppt... Hier gilt: Köderfische/Kunstköder nach Vorkommen wählen! (Sandaale z.Bsp. sind da nicht vorhanden...Sardine (weit draussen) oder Ährenfisch (Ufernah Lat. Name: atherina hepsetus) sind Nahrung der Jäger! Ansonsten: Muschel und Schnekenfleisch- Mollusken eh stets, also auch "Tintenfisch"-Fetzen (sehr zäh-wird dir fast nicht weggefressen-aber halt auch nicht der fängigste..) sowie Fischfetzen oder auch kleine Garnelen...Brot für Meeräschen..
Vom Ufer: Pose oder Spinn- haste wenig Hänger - Grundblei: kannste gut fangen,-Allerdings mußt du dich auf einige/viele Hänger gefasst machen.
Fangen kannst du Brassen, Barsche, Makrelen, Lippfische etc.
Versuche möglichst an tiefen Stellen zu fischen, also Molen, Hafeneinfahrten, hohen Felsen (wenn du nicht weißt wie tief es runter geht, so orientiere dich an der Geländeform-meist setzt sich diese auch unterm Meeresspiegel fort).
Wann? Kurz vor Sonnenaufgang bis 2-3 Stunden danach oder so ab Spätnachmittags sind erfolgversprechend...Nachts geht auch, dann aber Conger(gefahr)- brauchst halt andere Schnurstärke, unbedingt einen Wirbel dazwischen..(Pose und Grund)..
Im Flachen fischt du nur auf Meeräschen - Das geht dann dafür auch Mittags- Brotstück mit kleinen Haken versehen!
oder frühmorgens, späterer Nachmittag/Abends/Nachts auf Wolfsbarsch. Wie geschrieben im Flachwasser. Dabei wirst du im Flachwasser auch viele Schriftbarsche und mit viel Glück eventl. einen Wolfsbarsch fangen können...
Grundsätzlich gilt:
Kleinere Haken, kleinere Köder, und (leider) auch kleinere Fische...nur draußen oder an exportierten Stellen sind kapitale Fänge möglich...
Erwartungen runterschrauben.
Schnell fischen! Die Mittelmeerfische sind schnell und clever...Köder wird sehr oft weggegessen - oft bevor er Grund berührt! Fische zupfen viel - beißen jedoch vorsichtig...
Um weiter rauszukommen: Spirolino, Wasserkugel oder bei ablandigem Wind LuftBallon ...
Am Ende, ein paar Links:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY13U_taMRQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU2n3_9xVew&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obzUJ23oYqc&feature=related
#h


----------



## siluro03 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland*

hallo,

wir haben früher mit makrelenstücken in den häfen auf conger gefischt.

die grössten exemplare waren ca. 1,20 m lang.

fangort: amorgos, kykladen

siluro03


----------

